# Apostas Temperaturas - Dias 29 e 30 de junho de 2013



## David sf (23 Jun 2013 às 23:37)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas, semelhante a muitos que anteriormente se fizeram por aqui. O concurso decorrerá nos dias 29 e 30 de junho (sábado e domingo).
Os moldes do concurso e as datas/horas de penalização serão divulgados mais tarde.

*Escolha de estações*
Serão escolhidas *12 estações meteorológicas * a concurso. Como sempre tem acontecido, os 12 primeiros classificados do anterior concurso serão responsáveis pela escolha das estações meteorológicas que entrarão no concurso. Os 8 membros classificados nos lugares seguintes serão designados como suplentes. 

Serão escolhidas então 12 estações meteorológicas, sendo que podem pertencer à rede do IPMA ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS decente (radiation-shield) e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às 23:59 horas de terça-feira, dia 25. A partir dessa hora, os 8 membros suplentes podem submeter até às 20:00 de quarta-feira, dia 26, caso o total de 12 estações não tenha ainda sido conseguido até às 18:00 de amanhã.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM ou amadoras:* (a partir de agora e até às 20h de quarta, 26)
rozzo
David sf
|Ciclone|
Gilmet
Jorge_scp
Ruipedroo
david 6
AnDré
Manchester
actioman
Lousano
MSantos

*Suplentes* (entre as 0h e as 20 h de quarta, 26, e se necessário)
Geiras
Ecobcg
Duarte Sousa
jonas_87
Miguel96
vinc7e
DaniFR
Mr. Neves

Durante o processo de escolha de estações, os restantes membros que não podem escolher, podem sugerir estações aos decisores, *dando argumentos para a escolha desta ou daquela estação*, e indicando claramente na mensagem que se trata de uma *sugestão*.

À medida que as estações forem sendo escolhidas, serão colocadas no final desta mesma mensagem. Por favor evitem estações muito próximas, tentem conseguir alguma distribuição territorial.







1 - Faro (Aeroporto)
2 - Portel (Oriola)
3 - Alvega
4 - Mirandela
5 - Almada (P. Rainha)
6 - Coruche
7 - Sines (Cabo)
8 - Coimbra (Aeródromo)
9 - Viana do Castelo (Chafé)


----------



## |Ciclone| (24 Jun 2013 às 00:12)

Escolho a estação do IPMA: Faro (Aeroporto).


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jun 2013 às 00:31)

*Sugestão*

Já  que os restantes 8 membros  suplentes podem sugerir, sugiro então a estação *EMA*(*IPMA*)de *Alvega*.O porquê da escolha desta estação deve-se  sobretudo por ser um local bastante quente.

PS: *Participem*,*quantos mais melhor*!


----------



## blade (24 Jun 2013 às 08:35)

Oi

Todos podem participar ou só os nomes ai presentes?


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jun 2013 às 09:02)

blade disse:


> Oi
> 
> Todos podem participar ou só os nomes ai presentes?



NO concurso das apostas todos vão poder participar. Os nomes da listagem de cima é só para a escolha das estações a concurso.


----------



## actioman (24 Jun 2013 às 11:29)

Eu escolho a estação do IM: *Portel, Oriola* 

Abraço


----------



## rozzo (24 Jun 2013 às 11:48)

Eu vou aceitar a sugestão de *Alvega*.


----------



## MSantos (24 Jun 2013 às 12:59)

Eu escolho a estação do IPMA de *Mirandela *


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Jun 2013 às 13:31)

A minha sugestão vai para a Amareleja, se até lá for ligada


----------



## David sf (24 Jun 2013 às 13:44)

Escolho *Almada (P. Rainha)*.

____________________________________________

Sugiro duas coisas:

1 - Que antes de escolherem, todos consultem as EMAs do IM que estão de momento a emitir valores (há muitas que não emitem há algum tempo, como é habitual sempre que há um evento interessante);

2 - Apesar de ter muita piada apostar em valores próximos de 40ºC, creio que a parte mais interessante do concurso é que haja alguma dificuldade, pelo que pensem bem antes de escolherem uma EM. Há localizações em que as temperaturas, apesar de não atingirem valores muito extremos, são muito mais imprevisíveis, e onde poderão haver maiores diferenças nos valores apostados. Já agora, as apostas também incidirão sobre as temperaturas mínimas.


----------



## david 6 (24 Jun 2013 às 15:08)

Eu escolhi aqui a estação do IPMA de *Coruche* , porque há gente que fica admirado por ser tão quente, e como já há uma no mesmo distrito mas no norte dele, e um no sul do distrito de baixo, Coruche fica a meio +ou-, é engraçado ver a diferença entre as 3


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jun 2013 às 17:34)

Avanço com *Sines (Cabo)*.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jun 2013 às 01:51)

Boa noite

De novo temos o prazer de mostrar aquilo que valemos nestas apostas do fórum. 
São momentos interessantes

Gostaria de *sugerir* uma estação do litoral norte, que tem estado operacional, bem perto do mar, sujeita portanto ao efeito da nortada característica e por isso bastante difícil.
Esta estação é a de *Viana do Castelo, Chafé*.


----------



## manchester (25 Jun 2013 às 09:51)

Bom dia, 

escolho *Coimbra (aeródromo)* já que está tudo a escolher muito a Sul


----------



## MSantos (25 Jun 2013 às 11:00)

Sugiro aos membros que faltam escolher que escolham estações mais a Norte, para todo o Continente ficar bem representado.  Até agora eu e o fui o único que escolhi uma estação no Norte!


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Jun 2013 às 11:09)

Sugestão

Sugeria a estação de Colares - Sintra, visto esta estar a surpreender em termos de fenómenos de temperaturas extremas (passa-me pela cabeça as temperaturas mínimas que esta registou), e pela sua orografia (a norte da Serra de Sintra, num pequeno vale virado a Oeste)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 11:34)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Sugestão
> 
> Sugeria a estação de Colares - Sintra, visto esta estar a surpreender em termos de *fenómenos de temperaturas extremas* (passa-me pela cabeça as temperaturas mínimas que esta registou), e pela sua orografia (a norte da Serra de Sintra, num pequeno vale virado a Oeste)



Epa que exagero, é apenas um vale com noites frias, de dia pouco aquece(pelo menos na zona da estação), mais para Este o cenário é naturalmente diferente, todavia é sem duvida uma estação bem interessante.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (25 Jun 2013 às 12:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa que exagero, é apenas um vale com noites frias, de dia pouco aquece(pelo menos na zona da estação), mais para Este o cenário é naturalmente diferente, todavia é sem duvida uma estação bem interessante.



Peço desculpa se não me fiz entender , não queria dizer que tinhamos -20º e +50, era noutro sentido 

Quando disse extremas, queria dizer no sentido de grandes variações em poucas centenas de metros/num curto espaço de tempo. 

Pelas razões que me falas-te e eu expliquei, achei que fosse uma boa estação. Deveria de haver uma grande disparidade de apostas


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jun 2013 às 12:38)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Peço desculpa se não me fiz entender , não queria dizer que tinhamos -20º e +50, era noutro sentido
> 
> Quando disse extremas, queria dizer no sentido de grandes variações em poucas centenas de metros/num curto espaço de tempo.
> 
> Pelas razões que me falas-te e eu expliquei, achei que fosse uma boa estação. Deveria de haver uma grande disparidade de apostas



Na boa,mas sim as noites são realmente frias, existem zonas do vale em que as temperaturas são muito baixas, por exemplo em _*Vinagre*_ e *Galamares*, a formação de gelo na estrada e a geada nos campos(adjacentes á ribeira de colares) é brutal,acredito que essa tal zona que refiro seja um dos locais mais frios do concelho de Sintra(em noites de estabilidade atmosférica,claro).


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2013 às 13:49)

Escolho a estação do IPMA: *Viana do Castelo, Chafé.*


----------



## actioman (25 Jun 2013 às 14:37)

A de *Portel, Oriola*, já desligou desde as 04h horas desta madrugada! 
Realmente não há paciência.
Quando são necessárias "pufff" deixam de debitar dados... Até parece propositado! 

E eu que tive o cuidado de ver se nas ultimas semanas estava a funcionar correctamente...


----------



## 1337 (25 Jun 2013 às 23:47)

Também sugiro a estação de Viana do Castelo, Chafé

Tá tudo muito a sul nas escolhas e penso que esta estação nunca foi nomeada, nestes eventos não é só interessante as estações de maior calor


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2013 às 00:43)

Escolho *São Pedro de Moel*.

Se houver problema por ser RUEMA avisem para eu escolher outra.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2013 às 01:07)

Escolho a *EMA* de *Zebreira*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jun 2013 às 02:48)

A minha _sugestão_ talvez fosse para a estação das Penhas Douradas(IPMA) pelo fator da altitude, e outra estação poderia ser do distrito de Viseu, visto terem sido pouco referenciadas nos últimos concursos.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2013 às 07:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A minha _sugestão_ talvez fosse para a estação das Penhas Douradas(IPMA) pelo fator da altitude, e outra estação poderia ser do distrito de Viseu, visto terem sido pouco referenciadas nos últimos concursos.



Como podes escolher EM, aceita-se esta sugestão como escolha. Estão então finalizadas as escolhas das EM que vão entrar no concurso.


----------

